# The Creature at 4 am



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sigh, I just LOVE the Pudden!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

She says her bed is fine but it's not as nice as sleeping with Mama.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Susan6953 said:


> She says her bed is fine but it's not as nice as sleeping with Mama.


well, okay, but Mama is only an inch away on the other side of our marriage bed. To get any closer, she'd have to pretty much park on Mama's belly...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Sweet dreams, Pudden! Mama - stop interrupting her beauty sleep with that camera, will ya?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That girl sure knows how to make herself comfortable. It's nice that you made her and extra pad so she doesn't have to sleep on the cold hard bed. :doh:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ah Pudden, A plus for good pillow use. How could we sleep without them?


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

The Pudden looks very comfortable sleeping beside mama. Great pictures.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She looks nice and comfy right where she is


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Puddens mom,get a bigger bed!!!!Beauty needs a proper rest!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love picture #3 what a sweet sleeping creature!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay, in photo #1, Pudden is the alien girl, based on her eyeball Pudden has the snoozing next to mama business down pat, and I am truly impressed with her matching pillow and bed. And no, she is not spoiled, she is simply living the life that any decent musk-ox-chasing, food-snatching, GPS-wearing pup is entitled to)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Pudden is so adorable! She looks so cozy, i think i'm going to have to go to bed myself...i'm jealous of how comfy she looks! 

No, she's not spoiled at all...really...  I think they deserve to be spoiled!!!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

But.....

Does she push back when you encroach on her half?

Does she kick you and twitch (shake the bed) when she dreams of musk ox?

Does she spin circles looking for that perfect spot before plopping down like a sack of bricks?

Does she get hot so jumps down to cool off........ only to be back in ten minutes to circle and plop?

Does she use your feet as a headrest?

Do you find yourself clinging to the edge of the bed at 4 a.m. with the covers completely off?

Does she breathe in your ear, and do you get that occasional ..... lick across the mouth?

If not..... well .... she might.

Gotta love it.

Good job Pudden!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> But.....
> 
> Does she push back when you encroach on her half?
> 
> ...


lol. yes to most of those. She sighs in my ear a lot. And when she dreams of muskoxen, I get a back massage from dem big feets. I loff it


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I see that look from Bama almost every night that Tim is out of town. He takes over Tim's spot and always sleeps with half an eye open. When he really gets into sleeping he whines and wiggles his paws. 
Dont disturb that poor girl, it is hard work being Pudden. LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

The Pudden has it all figured out, mom you sleep on the floor!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Pudden is only looking out for her Mama and making sure that no other aliens try to pinch the bed


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That girl sure knows how to make herself comfortable. It's nice that you made her and extra pad so she doesn't have to sleep on the cold hard bed. :doh:


LOL! 

That creature sure looks spoiled to me!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> But.....
> 
> Does she push back when you encroach on her half?
> 
> ...


 I think Michael is speaking from experience

The Pudden dog has the good things in life figured out. My only comment could be that the very much northern cold extremes you endure needs a Pudden doggy warmer when sleeping at night. Its night all the time now isn't it?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

How sweet.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The circling and landing like a ton of bricks...running in their sleep...ah yes, Sammie used to sleep with her tongue hanging out of her mouth and Woody now wags his tail in his sleep. Pudden is a charmer - no question about that.

Just curious how'd you come up with the name Pudden? It sure seems to fit her personality.

Pete


----------

